
The Man Who Makes Hollywood's Smallest Sounds - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-man-who-makes-hollywoods-smallest-sounds/
======
clay_to_n
Awesome. I have a lot of respect for people who do this for a living - such an
interesting profession, and one that, at its best, is completely unnoticeable.

In music, I always love weird samples - things that you don't get out of
sample packs or drum machines. I think I got into it from IDM music, and the
work of the Japanese artists Kashiwa Daisuke and World's End Girlfriend -
they'd use these samples that make you feel like you're in a movie scene, yet
fit beautifully in with the music. The breath sample at 4:58 in Kashiwa
Daisuke's Stella is a memorable one.

Also interesting to see weird samples hit the pop consciousness - obviously
the multitude of "Ha", "Uh", and "Hoo" samples in modern hip-hop come to mind,
but also the weirder ones like the bed springs you hear in Jersey Club and
trap music (google "trap bed springs sample" for examples).

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
The level of creativity is astounding. I remember a documentary where Ben
Burtt walks out into a field, hits a high tension cable with a tuning fork,
and that becomes the sound for blaster rifles in Star Wars.

------
subpixel
I doubt many HN readers are also fans of serial radio melodrama, but if you
listen to "The Archers" podcast and think about the sound effects it's pretty
incredible how you can feel like you're, say, outside on a working farm when
all the sounds are being generated by a talented sound artist/editor.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Archers](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Archers)

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Radio drama is a great background filler while working.

Though I have to admit, a part of me wanted 'The Archers' to be about the
continuing adventures of Sterling and Mallory.

------
Stratoscope
Here's a wonderful old Jam Handy documentary about radio sound effects.

Back of the Mike:
[https://archive.org/details/Backofth1938](https://archive.org/details/Backofth1938)

------
twittleydee
With apologies to this guy, I found the foley in Breaking Bad... bad.

I specifically remember watching the scene described in the opening paragraph
because Gus's shoes distracted me out of the scene. It didn't quite fit for
me.

~~~
turbulents
You sure it's a foley issue? Because it's his job to make complementing sound
effects and it's someone else's job to decide how to use them in the final
mix.

------
mercer
For those of you who are interested in this kind of thing _and_ fans of The
Wire, be sure to check out this AMA with one of their sound editors.
Fascinating stuff!

[http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWire/comments/1qn6ff/i_was_a_soun...](http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWire/comments/1qn6ff/i_was_a_sound_editor_on_the_wire_every_episode/)

------
jmkni
Reminds me of Frank Welker, Hollywoods 'animal voice' guy, who has voiced the
likes of Scooby Doo and Nibbler in Futurama

